# 1960's fireplace help???



## momofthree

Thanks, I will check it out. It's half the price of doors, but not wide enough for my fireplace. My opening is 41 inches or so, but could possibly make something similar.


----------



## a1cbr

*fireplace update*

I have a fireplace very similiar to yours. I am curious to see what you did to yours? Would love to see pictures of the finish product.
A1


----------



## momofthree

So sad to say, the only thing I've done is paint the brass Insert with flat black heat safe rustoleum spray paint. I do have plans to remove the mantel, strip it and stain a more walnut color and white wash/paint white the brick. I can't wait to do it, but am waiting on a white wash recommendation and my handy dad! I will surely post a pic when I am done. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## a1cbr

My fireplace is almost identical to yours. I have been thinking about sheetrocking it, and put some nice tile around the insert. But my wife wants to paint the brick a toffee color, paint the mantle a chocolate brown color and paint the brass insert a brownish black color. I look forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## Liv

Have you thought about refacing it with stone? I'm contemplating on doing that with ours- it's currently painted a peach color-yuck!


----------



## Jackofall1

You would be suprised at how a new full mantle would change the look of face of the this FP. Also something like a family coat of arms hanging on the center face above the mantle would add a certain character.


----------



## JB818

momofthree said:


> Here is a pic of my floor to ceiling fireplace in a 60's ranch. I really would love your suggestions. Paint mantel? New insert (an insert does keep a draft away). Painted brick (scares me). Let me know as I am wanting an update. Thanks so much.


Hello, 
I have seen where brick is covered with cast stone veneer and then finished with a nice stone surround. Check out http://www.fireplacemantelsllc.com for cast fireplace surrounds. 
Painted brick looks very cheap.


----------



## alongston

I had a friend that just redid their fireplace and used brick anew to cover it in a much lighter color. It turned out awesome.


----------



## rachel d

Do you want to keep the 60"s style or are you looking to go another style (rustic? or contemporary?) perhaps.


----------



## momofthree

*I painted it!*

Well I decided to paint the brick fireplace and strip/brown stain the mantel. I painted the brick with Valspar two in one paint and primer. I stripped the mantel and wound up watering down a brown paint to make a stain. The wood is red/pink to begin with so any stain made it look cherry colored. I love the results and so happy I painted it! Thanks for the help!


----------



## bakenboy

*Just tuning in*

Hey, I'm newer to the DIY forums, just saw the before and after on this.. really nice work. It's actually a bit of inspiration.. I saw the "before fireplace" and started thinking of what you could do assuming this was a new post.. then I scrolled down and saw the after-shot and was in awe. Really well done. :thumbup:


----------



## yummy mummy

Great job on the fireplace.


----------

